# FSH Level Advice



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone....

I just received the letter confirming NHS waiting list. Am Northern board so I pray it's not really long.

Am a bit worried though. RE said that my FSH level was very high at 9 and he recommended I try private with no hesitation. I am 36yrs old.
Unfortunately we are still saving for private and do not have current funds for that.

Can anyone advise me on this. Is this really a high level.

I did an online search and found some natural products that they say reduce it and assist IVF:

Wheatgrass
L'arganine
Agnus Cactus
Royal Jelly & Bee Pollen
Blue Sea Algae

Can anyone confirm this? I have bought the Wheatgrass and Agnus Cactus. Just started today but gave me a terrible 'dehli belly'!

This high FSH really worries me as I also have 1 blocked tube. I am also going to take acupuncture.

Thanks for any replies

Norma


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi DC8
i wouldnt regard an FSH of 9 as particularly high - they prefer it to be around 7 or 8 but you are not far of that. I have a high FSH and mine is 19.9 and when I was diagnosed in feb the RFC described it as quite high!!!I truly believe you can bring this down by using the herbs and acupuncture which is what I intended to do until I found out how high mine was. I am having donor egg IVF in 2 weeks time as a result but I would really give the herbs etc... a go you have nothing to lose. Also there are some clinics in England which will treat you with high FSH whereas in Northern Ireland if it raises over a certain level they wont even treat you ( think this may be over 10 but not sure). Hope this helps and you are not too upset I know how shocked I was when I got my result  

Take care

Lesley xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi DC. I don't think 9 is classed as high. Mine is 10.9 and the RFC said that was highish and that they would repeat
it just before starting treatment incase I need a higher dose of drugs.
Origin said that 10.9 is borderline. I would maybe ask for a 2nd opinion, like Lesley said, ideally they like it to be 7-8.
Origin will treat with levels up to 15/16. Try not to panic, easier said than done i know.
Hope this helps.

Bumble Bee


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

My was 18.8 and Origin would not treat me.  RFC did treat me and i managed to get my level down to around 11/14 with accupunture - ivf did not work however.

Fell preg naturally two months after though so don't give up hope.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi DC
My FSH level was (i think) 8.9 and i was told it was NORMAL  That was almost a year ago god knows what it is now ,i certainly hope that it hasnt increased.
Bron how u keeping mrs? Your wee story gives hope to us all   
Emma


----------

